# Help with bindings?!



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Decided to go for the Burton Customs, but now im hearing alot of bad reviews especially about the rachet system. Which is better Ride LX or the Burton? This is for someone who is starting on the terrain park.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I can't comment on the Burton's but I had a pair of LX's on my first board. I didn't realize how shitty they were until I bought a pair of Union Contacts. The difference is night and day.
The LX's gave me really bad pressure points around my pinky toes and weigh a ton more than my Unions.

Also the screws connecting the baseplate to the board would always come loose halfway through the day. This also happened to my little brother who also had a pair of LX's and is now shopping for a replacement.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

The custom is definitely the lesser of two evils.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

You are kind of comparing a turd to a polished turd IMO. Having good boots and bindings goes a LONG way!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend the Custom for park or any other Burton binding for that matter, they tend to have to much forward lean. And the highback feel really cheap like they'll snap. Reason I gave them away to a co-worker.


----------

